# Best Duck load brand and shot for 3"???



## HORTON (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok Guys...Give me your favorite shot brand and size load for midrange shots on local GA ducks


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2016)

Don't know if it is the best but I shoot kent fast steel in 20 ga 3" #3's seems to kill ducks just fine. Hazard to beat for $130 a case. When I shot a 12 it was Win xpert in 3 or 4's


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2016)

Kent faststeel 12 gauge 3" #3's.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 16, 2016)

Federal Ultrashok 1 1/4 #3 at 1450 is bad medicine!!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 16, 2016)

Best? Hevi Shot. Also takes the category for highest price too!


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 16, 2016)

I did a case of Winchester bling side, 1675fps 1 1/8oz #3s did the mail mail in rebate wanna say $120/$130 a case after rebate it is clean shooting premium shell that crushes stuff. I patterned my gun last season An that combo is what it liked


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Dec 16, 2016)

Winchester Xpert 1550 fps BB or # 2's.. $11 a box at my local walmart


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 16, 2016)

I generally use Winchester 1 1/4 #2's.


----------



## Al White (Dec 16, 2016)

Best prices I've seen  (link below)- gonna try some #4 Speed Shoks out next week!

http://www.simmonssportinggoods.com/


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 16, 2016)

I second the Kent's. 3" #3


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 16, 2016)

my hand loaded shells 1 3/16oz load of #3s traveling around 1550 fps. if i sell them they won't be cheap but they will have the exact amount of powder and just about the same number of pellets in every load!


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 16, 2016)

Winchester Supreme 12 ga 1 1/4 #2 @1450
Bad stuff.Rogers $199.00 free shipping to your door. Nothing but Winchester


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2016)

El Cheapo FiocchI 3" #2's. $109 shipped to your door. There have been a whole heap of ducks die to that shell.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 16, 2016)

I shoot cheap. Trash ducks I kill don't deserve any good ammo


----------



## obadiah (Dec 16, 2016)

I've gotten to like the kent 3" #2 with 1 3/8 oz, but if you're taking ethical shots any shell ought to do the trick.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 16, 2016)

As cheap as I can buy.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

3.5inch dead yote Ts


----------



## HORTON (Dec 18, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thanks folks!  Looks like 1 1/4 oz #2's are most common.

I've been using Win 1 1/8 oz #2's because they were the only option on the shelf when I bought them in person.  They've been fine.

But I'm getting my new Rem V3 in a few days and look forward to patterning it with several options.  Will probably go up to the 1 1/4 oz for the extra punch.


----------



## hunter64 (Dec 19, 2016)

3 1/2 fiocci 13/8 2s will knock ducks down as far as you can see em


----------



## hunter64 (Dec 19, 2016)

Once you go benelli you won't shoot any other auto it's light and. Wicked boomboomboom no hesitation


----------



## homey (Dec 19, 2016)

*ammo*

Cheapest I can find. It's not the arrow....it's the Indian


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 19, 2016)

just shoot hevi-metal....after all, their slogan is "I didn't come this far to miss."......shoot some hevi-metal 3" #2's and you'll automatically become a commander of ducks


----------



## UpstateFishing (Dec 19, 2016)

Really just depends on the gun and choke combo. No way to know what shoots the best until you pattern it. I always used to use the Kent Fasteels, then I patterned it and saw it didn't shoot as well as some of the other loads. The "gimmick loads" that everyone likes to make fun of actually patterned the best, so that's what I use.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 19, 2016)

Pattern a shotgun. Most folks don't ever think about it.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2016)

GADawg08 said:


> just shoot hevi-metal....after all, their slogan is "I didn't come this far to miss."......shoot some hevi-metal 3" #2's and you'll automatically become a commander of ducks



More like I didn't waste thousands of dollars on gas and wear and tear scouting, decoys, shotguns, camo, to watch them carry my steel shot over the horizon.


----------



## CaptPaul (Dec 19, 2016)

kent 3 in 1 3/8 oz.


----------



## gobblestopper12 (Dec 20, 2016)

Rio 3" Blue Steel #4's do the trick just fine and they are cheap


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 20, 2016)

The best way to help with choosing a good duck load is to pattern your gun.  But very few folks take the time or trouble.  Her's the best way to do it:

Get a couple of your buddies, each buys a different duck load.  Set up pattern targets at 30 and 40 yards. Taking turns, fire two shots at each target using the same choke.  Change target paper after each shooter, making sure you make targets with name, choke, shell type/shot size.

Repeat until you've shot each shell at both distances through several chokes.  

Most won't do it but it provides some pretty interesting information on shell and choke choices.


----------



## DEE--Bo (Dec 22, 2016)

Blind side 3" 1-1/8 #3 at 1675fps.   It gets you about 20 more yards than anything else.   Smashes birds.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 23, 2016)

I spend a lot on this sport,Waders,Shotguns,decoys,Dog,boat mud motor,and time scoutin WHY skimp on shells.It's like a my cell phone CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 23, 2016)

uptonongood said:


> the best way to help with choosing a good duck load is to pattern your gun.  But very few folks take the time or trouble.  Her's the best way to do it:
> 
> Get a couple of your buddies, each buys a different duck load.  Set up pattern targets at 30 and 40 yards. Taking turns, fire two shots at each target using the same choke.  Change target paper after each shooter, making sure you make targets with name, choke, shell type/shot size.
> 
> ...


and this


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hevi metals are on sale at cabelas with a rebate it comes out to be 16.59 per box. I shot one box a couple years ago and liked them but I quit shooting them because 26 a box is ridiculous. But 16.59 is very affordable.


----------

